# Would you share your 'child free' status at interview?



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

So my dream job has come up and it's competitive and it's likely that my boss will talk to the potential new boss and could make up any old rubbish.  It's a huge commitment on their behalf ; paying for a three years masters.
So im 35 and I know that can't ask me but I can only assume that they will make the assumption that I will go on mat leave at any point !!!if only!

I'm wondering how to share my status to my advantage possibly without sounding weird. Let's face it when they open with 'tell me about yourself' - most ppl get to mention their kids...

Advice please ...

P.s. I'm a teacher, so I don't want to come off like I hate kids either!!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I wouldn't.  There are also people who think you have no prioritisation or as I was told once ' I would never hire anyone who didn't have kids'.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't see why not.  Don't really  understand the above comment about 'no prioritisation' 

At the end of the day in plain terms u are more appealing than someone with children
U wont be running out of work because your child is sick , and will simply have more time , energy and capacity to put into a career. 
I don't see why an employer would be put off by that at all. If anything its an asset.
Good luck!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't you just say something like 'i'm committed to my career and am confident there will be nothing in my future that would ever change that'? I don't think you should mention the kids bit unless cornered but you can just make statements that say what you mean without mentioning the k word. I think it's all about sounding confident, self-assured and coming across that you are happy with where your life is at and have a clear vision for where it is going. I'm pretty sure they would tell the difference between someone who did that and someone who came across as uncertain or was hedging their bets. Good luck getting your dream job.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Working in this field I know that though it should not matter - legally - I can think of two occasions when women have mentioned either having older children or not wishing to have any has worked in their favour at interview! 

Sadly it suggests that you will have less issues with being able to offer 110% all the time.

I would think of a was you I would phrase it as a real positive so you don't sound negative and downhearted.


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmmm - very interesting!
I asked two head teacher friends and 1 said yes, 1 said no!
Oh, to be a man, and not to face this potential sexism!
Thanks for the advice so far....


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

As a secondary teacher I appreciate your dilemma. I do agree with a lot of the posts saying that although it shouldn't, it could well go in your favour.
I think the key is say it in a positive way such as "my partner and I have decided against having children, so with that in mind it is an ideal time for me to focus on my career" or something similar


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

Defo concur that although it shouldn't it can definitely work in your favour, echo the advice on right wording... Good luck getting the job!!


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Interesting debate going on here.  I work in HR and would never ask the question tell me about yourself in the first place (it's too wide a question and no one knows what to say, so you get gibberish most of the time, which adds no value to the process) anyway, if I were to be asked that question, I'd not mention my child or relationship status, I'd focus on attributes which can be linked to the job, eg I'm a really organised person who's great at planning, for example I arranged a wedding anniversary party for my parents once blar blar blar..... If a colleague ever asked that question when I were in an interview to an interviewee I'd legally have to disregard any connection to personal info like that.  It's the skills and experience that matter.

Good luck, hope you get it! x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

I say 100% tell them! 

I went for a job interview when I was 18, the male interviewer asked me when I was planning of having children. I explained that I was 18 and not even in a relationship so children was defo not on the cards. 

The agency told me afterwards that I didn't get the job because the company wanted someone who was older and who had lived their live and was committed to the job. They gave the job to a 55 year old woman. 

At the time I was naive and 18 and just accepted this and didn't take it further- I wouldn't of let them get away with it now! 

So Yes I would tell them 

xx


----------



## JulietP (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Kate.....    I'm just browsing on here and came across your post.  I think I'm with June - the more you can tell them about yourself that is relevant to the job the better, rarely do they want to know that you do crochet and a little gardening at the weekends  , so I'd not mention not having kids.  If they ask you outright, that's a different question and one you shouldn't ever have to answer legally, but if you do you can say no, and this enables me to concentrate on my career and here is an example of how I went above and beyond.......So you ramble about the positives and don't give them a chance to question you further.  The only thing you've mentioned is your boss talking to the new boss - is this an internal position?  How do you get on with your old boss?  Hideous to think people might already know all about you!!  Good luck though, I hope you get it


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Hi Juliet!
Hmmmm, I don't think I'm gonna mention it explicitly but I am tempted to infer it, if it feels appropriate...
I'll let you all know! 
Application form sent off tonight - interview in three weeks ....


----------

